# Another Creatine Take.....



## Gadawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Was listening to a Stan Efferding podcast earlier and he was saying that all new findings on creatine show that it does nothing for ATP synthesis and only benefits by increasing cellular water retention.  

Essentially, adequately hydrated people will not benefit in any way from creatine supplementation. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 12, 2019)

https://examine.com/supplements/creatine/

That is a small (yes, really) sample of the overwhelmingly supportive data on Creatine. It is also why Stan Efferding, or any other authority figure, isn't going to stop me from continuing to take it. Take that as you will 

Oh and your "essentially" is nonsense. Creatine absorption is the cause behind the increased cellular water retention. Take away the creatine and this doesn't happen. Period. Your hydration level is close to irrelevant to this process.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 12, 2019)

Creatine is the nectar of the Gods #fightme

Seriously though, it's not expensive so I'll probably keep buying it and taking it. I will check out Stan's podcast though.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> https://examine.com/supplements/creatine/
> 
> That is a small (yes, really) sample of the overwhelmingly supportive data on Creatine. It is also why Stan Efferding, or any other authority figure, isn't going to stop me from continuing to take it. Take that as you will
> 
> Oh and your "essentially" is nonsense. Creatine absorption is the cause behind the increased cellular water retention. Take away the creatine and this doesn't happen. Period. Your hydration level is close to irrelevant to this process.




Im not pushing it one way or the other.  It's just the opinion I heard today of someone well respected in the industry.  If "Dr" Tony Huge had said it, Id have never posted it.  

As far as it goes, I know it does nothing for me, but that's me.


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 13, 2019)

I bet he also tried to convince people to stop taking creatine and start eating more red meat instead. "Creatine is for fakes! Eat steak!"


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 13, 2019)

*Q: Is creatine a steroid?*

*A: *Creatine is not a steroid. It bears no relation to a steroid structurally or in its actions.







Knew it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2019)

Stan got off to a decent start but I just couldn't take it anymore. He is cherry picking his info imo so that it can be sold. No different than any other fitness personality. But it still sucks.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> I bet he also tried to convince people to stop taking creatine and start eating more red meat instead. "Creatine is for fakes! Eat steak!"




If you have a choice between the two, please pick the steaks.  Youre from Argentina so you get real good ones anyway.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 13, 2019)

Im a non-responder since day 1 when EAS (Phillips) came out w/ it. Tried various versions over the years. Nada. 
(But thats me, plenty of studies back up its usefulness to others).


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 13, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Im a non-responder since day 1 when EAS (Phillips) came out w/ it. Tried various versions over the years. Nada.
> (But thats me, plenty of studies back up its usefulness to others).


Same boat, I’ve never seen a benefit from it. 

Guess it’s just steaks for me....


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2019)

One never seen any result from it either.  In fact, it gives me the explosive sh*ts....seriously


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 14, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> One never seen any result from it either.  In fact, it gives me the explosive sh*ts....seriously



Same! Tried all different doses too seeing if I would respond then. Never saw any benefit and made me feel bloated.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2019)

There is is about 20% or so of users who are considered non responders to creatine. The science is in on Creatine. For the majority, it works. There have been enough studies to prove this. Specifically,  monohydrate. The other types are pretty  much a waste. I'm curious to know from those here who have said it did nothing for you, please comment on how exactly you supplemented with Creatine. Also lets be realistic here, it's not AAS and you're not gonna get results like you would on a gram of test.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> There is is about 20% or so of users who are considered non responders to creatine. The science is in on Creatine. For the majority, it works. There have been enough studies to prove this. Specifically,  monohydrate. The other types are pretty  much a waste. I'm curious to know from those here who have said it did nothing for you, please comment on how exactly you supplemented with Creatine. Also lets be realistic here, it's not AAS and you're not gonna get results like you would on a gram of test.




Ive used it every way possible from the old days with heavy ass loading phases to just adding 5mg monohydrate to my nightly protein shakes for months on end.  Never have I thought I gained any size from it (even from intramuscular water retention), strength, pumps, or endurance.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2019)

one of the biggest mistakes people make with taking creatine is they add it   to their cold protein shakes, or drink it one with cold water.  Thats another reason why some people get upset stomaches. Creatine has to be fully dissolved in order for your body to absorb it.  The only way for creatine to fully dissolve is to stir in warm water.  the old way of loading then maintenance does work but its not necessary. Just running a maintenance dose works over time.  Hey, again. there is a small % of people who don't respond but many who claim it doesn't work, also don't know how to accurately supplement with it either. I've used it and it did work for me


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 15, 2019)

I always saw results from it. I just dumped 5g in a glass of poweraid and drank it like a bottle of water when I was thirsty. Usually took a couple of weeks before I started noticing any effects. I never did any of that loading bs because it gave me the liquid shits.

Let me be clear with what I call results. I felt like I could get an extra couple of reps with weights that I normally used during my sets. I never really saw strength gains that I would attribute to it though. I also got a better pump. Not a dbol pump but definitely noticeable compared to not using it.

For me, as cheap as it is, its worth adding. I usually go through a can in about 2 months then buy another in a few months when I think about it again. Im not really a supplement guy other than a daily vitamin though.

Wanted to add that I always used the creatine monohydrate. Never tried the others. I also always bought the cheapest brand I could find.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> one of the biggest mistakes people make with taking creatine is they add it   to their cold protein shakes, or drink it one with cold water.  Thats another reason why some people get upset stomaches. Creatine has to be fully dissolved in order for your body to absorb it.  The only way for creatine to fully dissolve is to stir in warm water.  the old way of loading then maintenance does work but its not necessary. Just running a maintenance dose works over time.  Hey, again. there is a small % of people who don't respond but many who claim it doesn't work, also don't know how to accurately supplement with it either. I've used it and it did work for me



Did that too. But I think it dissolved fine in my stomach either way bc I never got diarrhea from it like the companies claim is the cause.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Also lets be realistic here, it's not AAS and you're not gonna get results like you would on a gram of test.


I suspect this is why the vast majority of the creatine critique comes from the enhanced community. When you're used to pinning grams per week, yea, creatine will seem like a waste of money. It's a distorted definition of "results".


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

You guys remember phosphagen HP?  God I wasted so much money on that shit in high school.  It took like two giant tubs just to do the loading phase alone.  I was bagging groceries for like $3.75 an hour after taxes.  I mustve really believed all their nonsense.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 15, 2019)

I still use it. never had a stomach issue, its cheap and takes a second to add in my Gatorade for post workout. results? hell I don't honestly know but it aint hurting anything that's for sure.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I suspect this is why the vast majority of the creatine critique comes from the enhanced community. When you're used to pinning grams per week, yea, creatine will seem like a waste of money. It's a distorted definition of "results".


What are the expected results? I’m not enhanced (half a cycle about 3 years ago and ran bunk shit late last year), but haven’t really noticed anything from creatine. Ive also not tried it in years, so maybe I should revisit it.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 15, 2019)

I eat a heaping spoonful pre-workout and wash it down with coffee or a preworkout drink. Nothing fancy. I have a steel gut though.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> What are the expected results? I’m not enhanced (half a cycle about 3 years ago and ran bunk shit late last year), but haven’t really noticed anything from creatine. Ive also not tried it in years, so maybe I should revisit it.



I have heard that it can make you taller. Someone on the internet said it....not sure who.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> What are the expected results? I’m not enhanced (half a cycle about 3 years ago and ran bunk shit late last year), but haven’t really noticed anything from creatine. Ive also not tried it in years, so maybe I should revisit it.


Basically, Creatine allows you to do more work (volume) in the gym vs normal conditions by preserving glycogen that would normally be used up. You have more energy available so you should be able to do more work, which should lead to better results. All things being equal. 
Expected results? 10% more volume is common. It doesn't sound like much if you're enhanced or expecting AAS type effects but for naturals, I can assure you, that it's a big deal.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Basically, Creatine allows you to do more work (volume) in the gym vs normal conditions by preserving glycogen that would normally be used up. You have more energy available so you should be able to do more work, which should lead to better results. All things being equal.
> Expected results? 10% more volume is common. It doesn't sound like much if you're enhanced or expecting AAS type effects but for naturals, I can assure you, that it's a big deal.


Interesting. I still have a bunch of it cuz it’s so cheap. Might give it a trial run for a month.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Basically, Creatine allows you to do more work (volume) in the gym vs normal conditions by preserving glycogen that would normally be used up. You have more energy available so you should be able to do more work, which should lead to better results. All things being equal.
> Expected results? 10% more volume is common. It doesn't sound like much if you're enhanced or expecting AAS type effects but for naturals, I can assure you, that it's a big deal.


Interesting. I still have a bunch of it cuz it’s so cheap. Might give it a trial run for a month.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I have heard that it can make you taller. Someone on the internet said it....not sure who.




If you saw the "studies" from when it first came out in the late nineties, youd probably believe that.  

Pretty sure Bill Phillips said it could do everything from make you bigger, faster, and stronger to removing oil spots in your driveway.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bill Phillips lol.  He was on the juice.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Bill Phillips lol.  He was on the juice.



Nah. I heard he just took a lot of HMB


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You guys remember phosphagen HP?  God I wasted so much money on that shit in high school.  It took like two giant tubs just to do the loading phase alone.  I was bagging groceries for like $3.75 an hour after taxes.  I mustve really believed all their nonsense.


What are you talking about? This extremely credible site says it'll give you the results you are expecting.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> What are you talking about? This extremely credible site says it'll give you the results you are expecting.



Prices have gone way down but theyre still claiming to "add 25lbs to your bench press easy"


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Prices have gone way down but theyre still claiming to "add 25lbs to your bench press easy"



I don't get it. It's just dextrose and creatine? Why not buy both sepparately and take them in any way you want?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 16, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I suspect this is why the vast majority of the creatine critique comes from the enhanced community. When you're used to pinning grams per week, yea, creatine will seem like a waste of money. It's a distorted definition of "results".



My experience with it was before cycling. Couldn’t tell the slightest difference no matter how I took it. I fully believe it’s useful for most but it made no difference to me.

I eat a lot of red meat so maybe I get enough from diet for the same effect? Maybe us non-responders have a biological difference? Who knows...


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 16, 2019)

My last big gym goal before starting trt (so natural forever at that time) was to bench 300 for 10 reps.  I was never good on reps so I figured that's a cool number to be able to do once in your life and tell your grandkids when youre wearing diapers.  

I worked on that goal exclusively for many many months.  I got very close.  Could get 285 for 10.  300 for like 8.5.  

I remembered thinking this would be a perfect time to see if creatine really works because those were always the claims.  Gets you an extra rep or two.  

Well, needless to say, I never got 300 for ten reps natural.  10 weeks or so on trt and I could do it on incline.  

Again, that's just me.  They say plenty of us are equally unresponsive but Ive never seen an explanation.  Keep in mind, I cant even eat red meat so it's not like Im getting lots of this stuff in my diet.


----------



## Beezy (Feb 16, 2019)

I’ve never jumped on creatine and not seen a difference in the gym and mirror within a month.
I must respond much better than most, because even my wife knows when I’m on it. 
I also get muscle cramps, no matter how much water I drink, and the occasional runs though, so I cycle it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 17, 2019)

I could have sworn there was a brand of creatine that was loaded with prohormones before the ban.  I just can't remember who manufactured it...  I was given a container of it from one of my friends, and to date, that was the only creatine monohydrate that ever worked on me.  I just wish I could remember who manufactured it and my Google Fu is totally bunk tonight.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2019)

Met-Rx mass action 

Powerful Lean Mass Enhancing Formula With Creatine, HMB and TMG


Only kind that ever worked for me, it was the chit back around the early 90's....


I found a company that can basically make any supplement, so im gonna see if they can remake this for me


----------



## Long (Mar 29, 2019)

I heat up a cup of water in the microwave and mix in a round teaspoon of creatine in the am when I wake up after i have coffee. After it dissolves I dump it into a whey isolate shake before my workout. I used to get the hardcore shit's before I started dissolving it. Something about your intestines throwing water at it trying to dissolve it the entire way out.
I think the creatine gets me going more than the coffee. Could just be me.


----------



## Thaistick (Mar 30, 2019)

When I was in federal prison in the early 2000's I made a lot of money selling "cell-tech". I'd bring in straight creatine and mix it with Gatorade.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 30, 2019)

I think before trt or cycles I felt differently about creatine and other over the counter supplements ... including different protein powders and preworkout ....after aas supplements just pale in comparison ... I'm not saying they dont work ... just far less so ...


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 30, 2019)

I use it to cut my china white with.  It cooks up just like the real thing so customers never know the difference


----------



## supreme666leader (May 8, 2021)

Is it better to take in the morning or as pre workout like an hour b4 lifting or doesnt matter?


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Is it better to take in the morning or as pre workout like an hour b4 lifting or doesnt matter?



Doesn't matter. It's not really a fast acting thing, you'd supplement with it to top off and saturate your muscles with it, to be used later in the ADP>ATP process.


----------



## Gadawg (May 8, 2021)

I think it’s a complete ****ing scam and nobody will convince me that it does anything.  Hasnt done anything for me and Ive never seen results in any of my dozens of training partners over the years.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 8, 2021)

I run creatine year round unless I’m cutting.  Noticeable increase in strength and endurance. Been using it off and on since 16 (mostly off since i haven’t been working out consistently for the past 20 years ha!)


----------



## Mind2muscle (May 9, 2021)

Been using creatine on and off since I started training 20 years ago.  As long as the quality is good I usually benefit from it in regards to strength size and hydration.


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I think it’s a complete ****ing scam and nobody will convince me that it does anything.  Hasnt done anything for me and Ive never seen results in any of my dozens of training partners over the years.



Do you eat a lot of red meat? There's 1-2 grams of creatine in a pound of red meat, so perhaps your stores are already topped up?

I'm like you though, I see no difference when I use it, but I do because of the research. But I eat a lot of red meat. No harm, no foul I guess.


----------

